# Your Skinny Pic.....



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

so in a change to the normal bod shot.....get yer skinny pics up.... :lol:

heres me 2.3 stone ago...............ribs in all..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

*BOOOM....*


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

After about a month of bicep boy training  :










Same timeish, far left loll:










To be fair I'm not hugely bigger now. :sad:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats about two year ago now, i was like 9stone lol, all my weight was in my legs which you can't see lol.

look at my stick arms !

im a real life representation of this :thumb:

hands without arms. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Thats about two year ago now, i was like 9stone lol, all my weight was in my legs which you can't see lol.
> 
> look at my stick arms !
> 
> ...


Forget your stick arms, you want to be more worried about that hairstyle!

:lol:

I dont think ive got any skinny pics. got some 24stone blob pics about im sure.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Thats about two year ago now, i was like 9stone lol, all my weight was in my legs which you can't see lol.
> 
> look at my stick arms !
> 
> ...


now thats a transformation..... :thumb: ..and the bods not 2 bad

either:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> Before at 10st4 and current at 14st5


4st...in how long??? :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Forget your stick arms, you want to be more worried about that hairstyle!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I dont think ive got any skinny pics. got some 24stone blob pics about im sure.


lmao

I woke up one day and was like, f**k no one will see this , just for my own personal viewing to compare.

now i just look and go LOL


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> 2 years between those pictures. A lot bigger than I was *but still feel small and fat*!


.....not another one ....   :whistling:

it took me 2 years to ad 2 stone....


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

A year and a half ago before i touched weights:










Face removed cause i look like a spaz :laugh:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

dudz said:


> A year and a half ago before i touched weights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent starting size, lucky fvcker


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

butlins adult weekend 2005


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

9 STONE here.. i think ?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Me, around about 14 stone i think. This was at my lightest anyway, before this i used to be extremely chubby. The medication i take for my epilepsy has a side effect of weight gain and it makes it extremely hard for me to lose weight.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dudz said:


> A year and a half ago before i touched weights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Before??....great natural shape pal* :thumbup1:



Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 38432





God said:


> Don't we all! The never ending quest of perfection...then once you reach what you thought was perfection, the goal moves again*!....yup...hamster-wheel....*
> 
> You've probably stayed a bit leaner than I have so 2 stone is impressive, plus I did have previous training experience but got injured and had to start again. So about a stone of my weight came straight back with muscle memory.


 :thumbup1:



benicillin said:


> Me, around about 14 stone i think. This was at my lightest anyway, before this i used to be extremely chubby. The medication i take for my epilepsy has a side effect of weight gain and it makes it extremely hard for me to lose weight.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *Before??....great natural shape pal* :thumbup1:


Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

From ~12 stone (I started at 10 stone 11lbs) to about 13 stone 8/9lbs (a few weeks ago).

Time difference is 8 months between pictures, about 5 of which I have trained - the rest a nasty break which took about a month to recover from. As expected, my diet is sh1t poor and so is the equipment I'm working with. 

I have improved on my arms a little since then but still not worthy of....anything to be honest.

(pics removed)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> From ~12 stone (I started at 10 stone 11lbs) to about 13 stone 8/9lbs (a few weeks ago).
> 
> Time difference is 8 months between pictures, about 5 of which I have trained - the rest a nasty break which took about a month to recover from. As expected, my diet is sh1t poor and so is the equipment I'm working with.
> 
> I have improved on my arms a little since then but still not worthy of....anything to be honest.


u look great saleeeee.....thicker:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The only one i could find i was 15 here and 65kg

I really miss jumping onto things on my rollerblades lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> From ~12 stone (I started at 10 stone 11lbs) to about 13 stone 8/9lbs (a few weeks ago).
> 
> Time difference is 8 months between pictures, about 5 of which I have trained - the rest a nasty break which took about a month to recover from. As expected, my diet is sh1t poor and so is the equipment I'm working with.
> 
> I have improved on my arms a little since then but still not worthy of....anything to be honest.


 All about making the most of what you've got, lats and shoulders have come on well, arms too. Nice work pal, you've been at it about the same amount of time as me :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Me, 12 1/2 stone at 29


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Me, 12 1/2 stone at 29


Loving the Baggies mate:thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Me about 3½ years ago after 4 years away from the Gym.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Loving the Baggies mate:thumb:


It was...my first pair:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Me, 12 1/2 stone at 29


EEEZER GOOD EEZER GOOD...HE`S EBENEEZER GOOD... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

got to win with this one 5 foot 10 and 9 and half stone. now im 15 stone


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> EEEZER GOOD EEZER GOOD...HE`S EBENEEZER GOOD... :lol: :lol: :lol:


1997 ish....you got it bro. :lol: (I don't know where I hide the 4.5 stone lol)


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Do we really have to pel :whistling: ...










^^^ that was one year ago

and im not playing unless i can put a recent one up :lol: ...










3 stone heavyier well 2 stone 10 pounds ish


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Thats about two year ago now, i was like 9stone lol, all my weight was in my legs which you can't see lol.
> 
> look at my stick arms !
> 
> ...


Holy ****, the hair PMSL


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Me, 12 1/2 stone at 29


Simon Cowell sylie


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk me leafster - you look like a bullimic chip in pic 2 (oops sorry bud pic 1 lol)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Simon Cowell sylie


hey....he copied me:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Me at a mighty 10 stone, now 15.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> fuk me leafster - you look like a bullimic chip in pic 2 (oops sorry bud pic 1 lol)


lmfao too many drugs and not enougth food :lol: on both :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> u look great saleeeee.....thicker:thumb:


Not too bad yourself T! :thumb:  :bounce:



MillionG said:


> All about making the most of what you've got, lats and shoulders have come on well, arms too. Nice work pal, you've been at it about the same amount of time as me :thumbup1:


Appreciated, thanks! 

Definitely making the most of what you have but this is not the case with me. In all honesty, I'm lazy but I'm slowly getting out of that bad habit.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

leafman said:


> lmfao too many drugs and not enougth food :lol: on both :whistling:


jeeze Leafy.... :whistling: :whistling:......all that creatines really workin....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Me at a mighty 10 stone, now 15.


Jason?....is that you.....:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

this is me after about 5-6months in the gym. a skinny fcuker, not too much change now really 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/23371d1237323473-solidcecil-pics-me.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are all very good, I'll post a top off pic of me from 1988 aged 21 tomorrow.....needs scanning in


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

August 2007-2 Months of Training-10st11lbs


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> If you are all very good, I'll post a top off pic of me from 1988 aged 21 tomorrow.....needs scanning in


 :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the skinny skin aged 16 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Jason?....is that you.....:laugh:


Aye ya cvnt:lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

here I am; I've put on a bit of weight since..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> here I am; I've put on a bit of weight since..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:..we all started somewhere.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> here I am; I've put on a bit of weight since..


man those t-3's are stroooonng. :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> man those t-3's are stroooonng. :lol:


LOL!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Linny said:


> LOL!!!


i cant stop lauphing at that picture:lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> i cant stop lauphing at that picture:lol:


At least AAS would have saved a little muscle :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Linny said:


> At least AAS would have saved a little muscle :laugh::laugh:


or his life lol..


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Aged 17 weighing a massive 49kg. Doesn't look too bad from this angle but the other pics are awful.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Aged 17 weighing a massive 49kg. Doesn't look too bad from this angle but the other pics are awful.


.....woosh......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> me


luvin the inspiration wall.. :thumbup1:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Khaos said:


> me


What's with the Tiny Tim crutch against the wall?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> jeeze Leafy.... :whistling: :whistling:......all that creatines really workin....


Pmsl, yep creatine and pro mass is way forward buddy :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Khaos said:


> me


Is that one of those spring loaded bullworkers you got there? Those things are prehistoric! :cool2:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Is that one of those *spring loaded bullworkers *you got there? Those things are prehistoric! :cool2:


you are correct


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Posted this before but here it is again!

A mighty 10st10lbs or so on my 18th bday! 5''11

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Found one on my photobucket account..










Left is in Aug 07 at just under 9 stone at 5'11

Right is in Jan 09 at 12 stone at same height

I stopped training shortly after as I recall..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Found one on my photobucket account..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's happened so many times I can't remember mate lol, usually it's down to money.. was either that or because of uni.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Found one on my photobucket account..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look pretty big for 12 stone...

I'm about 12 stone now and look more like the left hand one lol, at only a couple of inches taller.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Me 5-6 years ago:



Last summer:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

MillionG said:


> You look pretty big for 12 stone...
> 
> I'm about 12 stone now and look more like the left hand one lol, at only a couple of inches taller.


It's all an illuuuuuuuuuuusion


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> It's all an illuuuuuuuuuuusion


No seriously, I look like the one on the left and I'm about 3 stone heavier than it. Lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Me *5-6 years* ago:
> 
> View attachment 38688
> 
> ...


so pal...how long did it take you before you felt you were really getting somewhere with ur body.....ive been training solid for 2 years but got a feeling that this year, my third will be the turning point...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> so pal...how long did it take you before you felt you were really getting somewhere with ur body.....ive been training solid for 2 years but got a feeling that this year, my third will be the turning point...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Turn to the darkside and it will definitely be your year hehe!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Turn to the darkside and it will definitely be your year hehe!


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the first 2 photos were taken about 8 months ago at 10 stone. the last 3 were taken last month (i think) at 12stone> Im currently on my first cycle and am 12 stone 7 pound. and im 5ft 9ish:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pelayo said:


> so pal...how long did it take you before you felt you were really getting somewhere with ur body.....ive been training solid for 2 years but got a feeling that this year, my third will be the turning point...
> 
> :thumbup1:


About 2 months ago lol Still think I need another 2 stone lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dec '06 - Just before i started training...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Me 5-6 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 38688
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate, that some transformation!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

First pic is December 2008

Second is March 2009 so 3 months difference


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/search/?flt=1&q=laura&o=2048&sid=547205362.1828461878..1&s=60#!/album.php?aid=155380&id=547205362


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

that was me five years ago put on roughly 8 stone


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ares1 said:


> Dec '06 - Just before i started training...


And in May last year.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting tan that chap :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

great progress ares


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh I was fat up until 17? 17.5 stone, then just ran on a treadmill constantly for a year and ended up down to like 10.5 stone or something. So I'll post that skinny pic, but it's not a very good shot lol. Pics 2+ year old. And then the other 2 years later. Not the best pics but gives a half decent insight eh? Im natty as well.


----------

